# .:¥é¬Ó¥ézac¥ôpra:.¢â



## ibizasport (May 18, 2007)

*.:IBiza Cupra:.*

hi!!!!
my name is ruben morfin
i'm integrant of CLUB VAG MEXICO
i'm newbie in this forum and i like to present my car
my car is a ibiza sport 2004
this is the pic's of my car
















































































this is my car 
enjoy and that's all
pd. i don't speak english very well
please understandme


_Modified by ibizasport at 4:18 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: .:IBiza Cupra:. (ibizasport)*

Hey Ruben. You may not speak English very well but it is a whole lot better than my Spanish - which is nichts. Your front bumper looks nicer than mine - I like the straightness of the lines. It also has a license plate mount which mine doesn't have. Because there is nothing on which I could screw the bottom portion of the place, I had to make aluminium reinforcements on the back so it didn't bend at the bottom.


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: .:IBiza Cupra:. (ibizasport)*

Hi there
are the angel eyes original parts or did you mount them afterwards?
if original, would you please tell me the item number?


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: .:IBiza Cupra:. (JaySmile)*

So.. you never ever take a look at your own thread again, huh?


----------



## LuisFR (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: .:IBiza Cupra:. (JaySmile)*

I think he mounted afterwards JaySmile


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: .:IBiza Cupra:. (LuisFR)*

Yes, Im afraid that's it.
I just saw another mexican Ibiza with angel eyes last year, linked in some other forum. And they've got different engines there, so why wouldn't they have different lights?








In Germany there are no legal angel eyes for the 6L, so I'd have been the first, if it was so easy at least


----------



## LuisFR (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: .:IBiza Cupra:. (JaySmile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaySmile* »_Yes, Im afraid that's it.
I just saw another mexican Ibiza with angel eyes last year, linked in some other forum. And they've got different engines there, so why wouldn't they have different lights?








In Germany there are no legal angel eyes for the 6L, so I'd have been the first, if it was so easy at least









Send your headlights and we can do it








Maybe in this forum you saw it http://www.rvag.com there are many ibizas with AE in the forum, there is a guy that has angel eyes in his foglights







it looks great his nick is DANNO
Greetings


_Modified by LuisFR at 8:30 PM 6-4-2007_


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: .:IBiza Cupra:. (LuisFR)*

Yeah, I _can_ do it myself, though. But then I've still no license for them, because I changed the technical condition of the lights. If the police catches me with them, it'll be at least 50 €, 3 punishment points and I'll lose my insurance. That's not worth it, so I'll have to wait for some Tuning company to present complete plug-&-play angel eye lights.


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: .:IBiza Cupra:. (JaySmile)*

There is no TÜV or anything else in Mexico. Stay off the Autopistas and you can do almost anything you want. Flashing strobe lights, red, green or blue turn signals, etc. I guess this is better than non-functioning lights which is even more common. Drivers are also not required to have insurance (at least in GDL).
Another maddening fact: You pay more in taxes on a Smart than on an 8 year old, 5 liter Chevrolet.


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: .:IBiza Cupra:. (Shydog)*

So what exactly do you pay the taxes for? Not for Capacity so what then? Horsepowers? Emissions? Size of the Wheels?


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: .:IBiza Cupra:. (JaySmile)*

You pay on the manufacturer´s list price for the car. The first year it´s 3%. I´m not sure but I think the following 9 years is 2,5% each year of the government´s determined value of the car. After 10 years, the taxes are 0. One only needs pay for the license plates. Pickup trucks have a special exemption and pay less than cars of equal value. This is why there is so much junk driving around.
A lot of States in the US do the same thing. 


_Modified by Shydog at 1:43 PM 6-15-2007_


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: .:IBiza Cupra:. (Shydog)*










Bizarre system


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: .:IBiza Cupra:. (JaySmile)*


----------



## BonTechnik (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: .:IBiza Cupra:. (wolfy19)*

Nice car 1.8t? The wheels would look killer with a just a little bit less offset


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey Sr, I just love your car, I´ve seen better shoots of it before, please link them!
And also the Angel Eyes mod process, that will rock!
Regards!


----------

